# Best way to carry spare tubular?



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

Who has a good solution to carry a spare tubular on a road bike? Looking for something compact and under the seat.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Roll it up and strap it under the seat. A old toe clip strap works well to keep it there.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

If you wish to give it a protective cover, Jandd makes an under the seat bag for tubulars called the Tire Bag II. I use them an like them a lot, as it has a couple of thin side pockets (they don't protrude out so the bag stays as slim as most decent under the saddle bags) in which I can shove my inflator and cartridges.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

tihsepa said:


> Roll it up and strap it under the seat. A old toe clip strap works well to keep it there.


This ^^. I carried one for decades like this. I just hope he uses a protector to prevent strap chafe. No need to carry it in a bag.

There's a way to fold a tubular so that all the glued base tape stays on the "inside". Maybe there's a YouTube video on how to fold a spare tubular.


----------



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

I like the bag, but boy it sticks out.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

tihsepa said:


> Roll it up and strap it under the seat. A old toe clip strap works well to keep it there.


This. It doesn't look the best but it's definitely the most practical solution.


Aside from this method...


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Stick it in an old sock and use a toe strap, as has been mentioned, or you could go with an Arundel Tubi saddle bag, made to carry a tubular. 

ArundelBike - Seat Bags


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

duffin said:


> Who has a good solution to carry a spare tubular on a road bike? Looking for something compact and under the seat.


If you are ever likely to be caught in the rain you certainly want to have a cover of some kind. Otherwise the base tape (and its layer of glue) get covered with grit and you will not get good adhesion when you try to mount the spare. You also don't want a strap to directly contact the tire as it can easily "rub it raw" due to the continuous small motions the tire will experience.


----------



## Z'mer (Oct 28, 2013)

I use one of these for essentials on the road - phone, keys, money, tools, tubes/tires.
My small hand pump just fits as well. There is also a smaller medium size. I'm sure a tubular would fit in the large. 
Amazon.com: Avenir Bigmouth Velcro Seat Bag (Large- 75/106 Cubic Inches): Sports & Outdoors


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Folding a tubular in picture form:

https://plus.google.com/photos/108112939684385339347/albums/5062815666166016337?banner=pwa


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

In the past I strapped it under the seat.
These days, I fold and tie, put it in a sock (light weight black wool dress sock) with a pump, and put it in a jersey pocket. The sock is 2x the length of the tire, so I twist the sock (think making sausages) and fold the sock back on itself (I put a multitool in the secondary part of the sock).


----------



## ThomasGerlachProTri (Nov 28, 2012)

They key is to get the right tubular if you want something to roll up small. Check out this old article I wrote out for triathletes on a spare tubular to carry for races. You can find ones as small as tubes.

Thomas Gerlach - Pro Triathlete: Best Spare Tubular Tire For Ironman Triathlon and Half-Ironman Races - Tufo Elite Tire


----------

